# Bild im Bild



## swisscross (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Zu aller erst, sorry wenn diese Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde, ich konnte leider bis jetzt keine passende Antwort finden.

Hier mein Problem: 

ich möchte ein Bild von einem Tablet PC auf eine Website stellen, auf dessen Screen ein Inhalt eingebettet werden kann, der direkt über den HTML Code den Inhalt einer anderen Website anzeigt.
Also das Tablet dient als Rahmen, der Screen zeigt eine verlinkte Webpage.

Danke für Eure Antworten und Lösungen!

SwissCross


----------



## sheel (23. Oktober 2013)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

Stichwort iframe

Bitte keine Fragen als Tutorials einstellen, dafür gibts das Forum


----------



## swisscross (23. Oktober 2013)

So kurz da und schon falsch abgebogen!
Ok, vielen Dank!


----------

